# اجعلنى قريبا



## candy shop (12 مارس 2008)

يارب

اجعلنى قريبا منك بالتوبة اليك وبالايمان بيك

وامنحنى حياة تليق بتوبتى 

فتكون حياتى شاهدة لك

لا تسمح لى بحياة بعيدة عنك

فتصبح ايامى كالصحراء كالارض المجدبه

التى لاتضبط ماء

اجعلنى يارب قريبا منك

مثل الشجرة المغروسه

فى ارض طيبه على شاطئ الانهار العامرة بالمياه

فاكون مطمئنا بك مثمرا فى ايامى

سببا فى جذب الاخرين لك 

سعيدا فى حياتى

عاملا على اسعاد الاخرين


امين​


----------



## fredyyy (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*

*ما *
*أحلى *
*حياة القرب **من *
*المسيح **والشهادة له*​


----------



## candy shop (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



fredyyy قال:


> *ما *
> *أحلى *
> *حياة القرب **من *
> *المسيح **والشهادة له*​



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## soheir (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*

يارب يسوع المسيح اجذبنا الي محبتك وبارك حياتنا امين تسلم ايديك


----------



## candy shop (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



soheir قال:


> يارب يسوع المسيح اجذبنا الي محبتك وبارك حياتنا امين تسلم ايديك



ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



> فاكون مطمئنا بك مثمرا فى ايامى
> 
> سببا فى جذب الاخرين لك
> 
> ...


 
امين يارب استجيب لي عندما ادعوك
تسلم ايدك يا كاندي​


----------



## Meriamty (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*




امييييييييييين يارب 

صلاه جميلة جدا يا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك 




​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> امين يارب استجيب لي عندما ادعوك
> تسلم ايدك يا كاندي​



شكراااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



Meriamty قال:


> امييييييييييين يارب
> 
> صلاه جميلة جدا يا كاندى ربنا يبارك حياتك
> 
> ...




ميرسى اوى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## يوستيكا (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*

امين يارب اجعلني دائما قريب منك لكي اكون مطمين بك
شكرااااااااااااااااااا علي الصلاة الجميلة


----------



## candy shop (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: اجعلنى قريبا*



يوستيكا قال:


> امين يارب اجعلني دائما قريب منك لكي اكون مطمين بك
> شكرااااااااااااااااااا علي الصلاة الجميلة



شكرااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك

ربنا يباركك​


----------

